# Airport luggage. Help with or no?



## LM72

This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk. 

Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


----------



## Seahawk3

i usually do unless pax says they got it. even then i help. i really want to make sure the pax doesnt damage my car.


----------



## JimKE

You have two issues there.

One is his unwillingness to put the luggage in his car. But if he's too lazy -- too good, not man enough, whatever -- to load my luggage, I will. 
_
(My personal approach is I do load all baggage -- mostly because I don't want my nice car damaged, but also because it's my car and I know best how to fit stuff into my car. And I sometimes do XL pickups at our cruise port where people have serious luggage.) _

The second is his attitude. Personally, I always tip anyone who provides a service -- but attitude auto-cancels tip. So my starting point would be no tip for Mr. Vegas.

I personally would not downgrade my rating because the guy didn't put my bag in his trunk. But I would ding him 2 stars, maybe 3, for the attitude. I probably would have 3-starred him...provided my impression of his performance matched yours.

I would not report him to Uber unless he was a total ass or did something really inappropriate. Jerks have a way of sorting themselves out of the mix -- he won't be around long.


----------



## Blackout 702

Sorry I wasn't working this morning. That guy was an ass clown.


----------



## htboston

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


If you weren't gonna tip him, he did the right thing and I applaud him. He's a driver, he drives. He's not your butler.

His attitude can be a bit better, but you sounded like you had a little attitude yourself, so I guess it balanced out. But you sound like Carlton Banks lol


----------



## boston_uberx

Thr drive is a total savage but I love it. W

It's not go to put it self in the trunk I would love to have said that to a pax a few months back. 

I do however help out with luggage. It's not that I'm looking for a tip cuz I don't get any anyways but want to make sure that pax dose not hit my bummer with there luggage


----------



## htboston

boston_uberx said:


> Thr drive is a total savage but I love it. W
> 
> It's not go to put it self in the trunk I would love to have said that to a pax a few months back.
> 
> I do however help out with luggage. It's not that I'm looking for a tip cuz I don't get any anyways but want to make sure that pax dose not hit my bummer with there luggage


Maybe that driver was driving a crapper already and didnt care. lol


----------



## Harshaw

I always help with the luggage, if needed.


----------



## Driving and Driven

I always help with the luggage if I get out of the car fast enough. If they are heading straight to the trunk with their luggage, I pop the trunk and, if they start loading their luggage, I let them. I usually step out and make a pretense to to help, at the least, but they usually get it with no problem. If I do happen to get back there before they load it, I go ahead and grab it and load it up for them.

In the situation with the driver mentioned above, I would have grabbed the luggage and cancelled the trip without glancing back. There is no way I would climb into the car with such an insolent ass hat as that.


----------



## BigSixUber

Always help with luggage to prevent damage/scratches to your car.


----------



## unPat

If it's a women I always help without expecting tips. But if it's a dude I pop up the trunk and wait for them to do it .


----------



## germainebell

I always help with luggage just to get out of the car and stretch my legs, but not expecting a tip because it never comes. I also get car doors for old people and women heading out for the night in nicer dresses. But for young riders and poolers they just hop in.


----------



## Bean

I don't help because more often than not they'd have it in the trunk already by the time I got out of the car and back there.
That said, you're driver was a dick. I mean he was standing right there over your bag and couldn't be arsed to put it in there for you? That's just lazy. Then he makes the snide remark, "It's not going to lift itself." Yeah f that guy, 3 stars, no tip.


----------



## yojimboguy

I don't understand why the driver even got out of the car. He shouldn't have been standing near your bag, hence causing an embarrassing situation. If he stayed in the drivers seat it would have been clear he wasn't your personal stoop laborer without a word being said.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Doing that is within your right and automatically makes the trip zero tip (as low as the initial chance was).

They may also scratch your trunk.


----------



## Esr

germainebell said:


> I always help with luggage just to get out of the car and stretch my legs, but not expecting a tip because it never comes. I also get car doors for old people and women heading out for the night in nicer dresses. But for young riders and poolers they just hop in.


Old people and women? What if I just do it only for white people, or only for attractive people?


----------



## Blackout 702

Esr said:


> Old people and women? What if I just do it only for white people, or only for attractive people?


I only do it for stamp collectors and people with 20/20 vision.


----------



## steveK2016

As others said, I don't do it to be nice, I do it to protect my bumper. 

What is weird is that the driver would get out of the car to begin with. If you aren't going to help with luggage, just pop the trunk and wait for the pax. 

If a driver got out of his car while i had luggage, I'd assume he was wanting to load it himself for the same reason I would load it myself if the roles were reversed...


----------



## terrifiedanimal

So, how much do you tip your driver when they haul your bags around for you? $2 per bag, just like the standard tip for airport Outside Baggage Handlers?

Didn't think so.

I load luggage, only because I don't want passengers to scratch my paint by dragging their suitcases across the back of my car.

That said, this is supposed to be ridesharing and the price reflects that. I don't feel obligated to act as your personal servant, just because you're paying me a pittance to transport you from point A to point B. Am I to be your manservant for the entire time that I transport you and your luggage? Would you also like me to run into the store and fetch you a coffee or do other errands for you while I drive you to your destination?

I load baggage only because it's practical. Sometimes I do it because I want to be nice and do a little extra for you and I think you're not some annoying Buster. I do get out of the vehicle and hold the door when safety allows for it, but from me, you are entitled to a safe and smooth ride in a good vehicle and I'll make every effort to be a gracious host, but I'm not your employee and if you treat me like one, you'll promptly be shown the curb and you can stick your stars.

I have 4.9 stars because I'm a good driver, I can hold a conversation and my passengers get to ride in a clean, nice vehicle. If a passenger gives me an attitude or treats me like their employee, they get one star or they get the boot.

If you're a Select passenger, then I take most of that back. You paid extra because you think you deserve better service than the hoi polloi and I'll play along for the few extra bucks I'll get out of it.


----------



## BbKtKeanu

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Yes I help to make sure it doesn't take them forever, the trunk gets closed properly, and then when they get out o make sure nothing gets forgotten/damaged. And usually people tip or at least get the hell out faster so I can move on to another ride.


----------



## Oscar Levant

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I would have canceled. I'm more than willing to help riders with the luggage. I did it as a taxi driver, I see no reason not to as an Uber driver. Yeah, I disagree with Uber when it comes to rates, but that doesn't give me the right to treat customer's like crap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Oscar Levant said:


> I disagree with Uber when it comes to rates, but that doesn't give me the right to treat customer's like crap.


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It a_*in't no customers fault what no Uber tells 'em not to give no driver no tip and has crummy rates*_. If they have suitcases, bags or whatever, I will at least get the passenger door for them, especially the ladies and the elderly..............but then, I was raised in an archaic manner.............................


----------



## Geno71

htboston said:


> If you weren't gonna tip him, he did the right thing and I applaud him. He's a driver, he drives. He's not your butler.


How the f* would a driver know if he was gonna tip or not? I swear some of you guys are just too much. You have this attitude that you're somehow owed a tip, yet you're so sure that no one will tip you, you feel like it's ok to treat passengers like crap. After all, why try to provide good service? "Cheap Asses" won't tip anyway. And people don't, because your service is, well maybe not crap, but nothing special or deserving a tip. So we have a vicious cycle on out hands.

You get into a business of providing services to people. It's your job to provide good service. Do your job, or find another one.


----------



## terrifiedanimal

Geno71 said:


> You get into a business of providing services to people. It's your job to provide good service. Do your job, or find another one.


Yes, we're in the business of providing a service and that service is to drive a passenger from point A to point B in a safe, clean recent model vehicle and to be courteous and professional while doing so.

Most drivers will help with bags because they want to, but it should not be expected like it's part of the service, it's not, it's a courtesy on the part of the driver. I've always helped with bags, but if you project an attitude that I have to do it, I won't. You can cancel at that point or you carry your own bags and give a one-star rating and receive a single star from me, if I decide to continue with the trip.

I have a 4.9 rating because I provide excellent service, above and beyond that which is required. Uber needs to do a better job of shaping the expectations of their customers if they're going to start demanding that we handle their luggage as if they've paid us to do that. We do it as a courtesy, and if we don't carry your personal belongings for you, don't b*tch and complain on the internet because you didn't get your boots licked by some hapless Uber driver.


----------



## htboston

Geno71 said:


> How the f* would a driver know if he was gonna tip or not? I swear some of you guys are just too much. You have this attitude that you're somehow owed a tip, yet you're so sure that no one will tip you, you feel like it's ok to treat passengers like crap. After all, why try to provide good service? "Cheap Asses" won't tip anyway. And people don't, because your service is, well maybe not crap, but nothing special or deserving a tip. So we have a vicious cycle on out hands.
> 
> You get into a business of providing services to people. It's your job to provide good service. Do your job, or find another one.


What the hell are you talking about, man? I never said a driver knows what he or she is gonna get. I'm sure the rider was acting entitled also, this is his side of the story. Judging by all the post, 95% of the time people don't tip, so there's a 95% chance he was right if he had guessed that. Tell me where in the Uber policy does it say 'it's mandatory to help with their stuff'? It's optional and he chose not to do so. You don't know his reason. He doesn't wanna act like someone's butler, that's cool and his choice. If you wanna act like someone's butler, that's your choice.

Uber is constantly cutting this guy's fares and weekly earnings, why provide great service to a company constantly screwing over their drivers?


----------



## simpsonsverytall

i usually;

either = no , we don't get paid for service

or = i wouldn't want them to bump my car with their suitcase, so provide the free service


----------



## Geno71

htboston said:


> What the hell are you talking about, man? I never said a driver knows what he or she is gonna get. I'm sure the rider was acting entitled also, this is his side of the story. Judging by all the post, 95% of the time people don't tip, so there's a 95% chance he was right if he had guessed that. Tell me where in the Uber policy does it say 'it's mandatory to help with their stuff'? It's optional and he chose not to do so. You don't know his reason. He doesn't wanna act like someone's butler, that's cool and his choice. If you wanna act like someone's butler, that's your choice.
> 
> Uber is constantly cutting this guy's fares and weekly earnings, why provide great service to a company constantly screwing over their drivers?


_"If you weren't gonna tip him, he did the right thing and I applaud him."_ So he does his thing in advance, than passenger's actions either make it a right thing or not? Every time I did an airport pick up, I got out of the car, opened the trunk and butlered their luggage in and out, 4 out of 5 times I got a nice $10-20 tip. If I didn't do that, there would be no tips, guaranteed. I've been on these forums for couple of months now and I keep getting amazed by attitudes expressed here. As drivers we have to do something to earn tips. As riders we shouldn't have to earn good service by waving extra couple of bucks in front of our drivers.

_"Most drivers will help with bags because they want to, but it should not be expected like it's part of the service, it's not, it's a courtesy on the part of the driver."_ Yet most drivers feel like tips should be "expected" as part of their earnings, they're not, it's a courtesy on the part of _some_ riders. That's the vicious cycle I'm talking about, it's not going to change guys.


----------



## TLW2

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I do help with luggage. I suppose I do it because 1) it's not usually a big deal for me to get out, open the truck and load the luggage (unless it's ungodly heavy), and 2) I hope it will result in a tip. I really don't see any reason not to help with luggage (unless it's heavy).


----------



## steveK2016

TLW2 said:


> I do help with luggage. I suppose I do it because 1) it's not usually a big deal for me to get out, open the truck and load the luggage (unless it's ungodly heavy), and 2) I hope it will result in a tip. I really don't see any reason not to help with luggage (unless it's heavy).


Heavy luggage is when you need to load it the most. You really want your pax, who doesn't give two bowel movements about your car or your bumper, to have to drag that heavy luggage in and out of your trunk?

Sorry, but I value my car far too much. Luggage can't be more than 50lbs by most airline regulation right? 50lbs is nothing for the average man and you don't look to be a less than average man TLW2


----------



## I_Like_Spam

I'd say "no" to helping with luggage for 2 reasons.

One, its a "no tip" basic service. City bus drivers don't help with luggage either.

Second, the Uber self-driving cars just around the corner aren't going to load the luggage for the patrons. They should get used to the new normal


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

I don't touch luggage unless there is a tip involved.


----------



## steveK2016

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I don't touch luggage unless there is a tip involved.


How do you know a tip would or wouldn't be involved at the start of a trip?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

When I'm doing airport pickups, I usually will exit the vehicle and position myself to where I can assist with luggage at their request. Some riders may not want other people's hands on their stuff, though so I'll only load their luggage at their request (I do offer assistance with riders who have multiple suitcases & bags or with female riders though). In the OP's example, I would've taken the hint if the rider left a suitcase at the curb and gotten in the car and loaded it myself. 
The only TNC app that has an airport queue here also has in-app tipping, so any gratuity received would show up at the end of the ride and not before. I therefore have an incentive to work as if I was tipped in order to get one. It works about 1/3 to 1/2 of the time, which is a better ride/tip ratio than on commuter rides, downtown minimum fare hops or Eats deliveries. 
I do think that airport pickups should have higher minimum fares than for short inner city minimum fare hops.. especially for those of you in markets that pay less than a dollar per mile.


----------



## babalu

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Did you learn your lesson?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I always get it mainly because I don't want them to damage my car , I've watched guys and women think they can lift their bag in , struggle and set it down on my bumper . So I prefer to just do it for them , 95% of the time. A couple times I've had to do a quick load and the person just had a small carry on so I'll just pop my trunk, they throw it in, jump in the car and we're off

Another reason is I like to have a reason to get out of the car as often as possible, even if it's just a few seconds it helps get the blood moving .


----------



## Reversoul

I assist women when I'm not working so why wouldn't I help out with luggage? Same goes for the elderly. 

Ive noticed most men pack light like myself so they usually prefer their luggage next to them in the seat. But I don't mind placing a man's luggage in the trunk. 

I have 12 inch sub woofer mounted in the trunk so I can't accommodate a lot of luggage anyway. Once I had to take a couple to the airport and I put some luggage in the trunk and some in the front seat next to me. Dude gave me a $10 tip for taking the time to make it work and for having a good attitude.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Reversoul said:


> I assist women when I'm not working so why wouldn't I help out with luggage? Same goes for the elderly.


If you take a transit bus out to the airport, the operator doesn't help with luggage, it isn't part of the service- it doesn't mean the bus driver is a mean guy.


----------



## Reversoul

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you take a transit bus out to the airport, the operator doesn't help with luggage, it isn't part of the service- it doesn't mean the bus driver is a mean guy.


A transit bus is so not the same thing, but whatever, it's your business.

It takes a couple of seconds to hop out and place a bag in a trunk. I don't want my speaker or my vehicle getting damaged. I also don't want my trunk being slammed.

But go ahead and treat your vehicle like a bus and eliminate the slim possibility of a tip.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Reversoul said:


> But go ahead and treat your vehicle like a bus and eliminate the slim possibility of a tip.


If you stick your hand out looking for a tip, those that are inclined may still grease your palm, regardless if they had to handle their own luggage.


----------



## Geno71

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you take a transit bus out to the airport, the operator doesn't help with luggage, it isn't part of the service- it doesn't mean the bus driver is a mean guy.


Airport parking (at the actual airport) doesn't help with luggage, or transit bus, sure. And there are signs specifically stating "No Tip!". Then off property, independent airport parking services that have airport shuttles always help with luggage, and you better believe they expect tips, they will straight up stay next to you until you tip them, I've experienced it myself.

I have no issues with drivers that do what they do only, it's their choice, I just think then they shouldn't be expecting any tips, but most of them still do, that's the paradox:/


----------



## Reversoul

It's not like I'm rolling out a red carpet. I'm lifting a bag into my trunk. I don't expect tips, but I do get them about 10% of the time. 

I don't do bottled water, aux cord, etc. And I definitely don't kiss butt. I usually drive in silence unless the rider wants to talk.


----------



## Oscar Levant

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you take a transit bus out to the airport, the operator doesn't help with luggage, it isn't part of the service- it doesn't mean the bus driver is a mean guy.


False comparison

Look, guys, is this really so complicated? Whose attitude is so calculated they have made strict rules in their brain about whom to help reagarding luggage and who not to? This sounds so ridiculous. Just be helpful to everyone, what's the problem? jeezus frickin' keeeryst.


----------



## Reversoul

Oscar Levant said:


> False comparison
> 
> Look, guys, is this really so complicated? Whose attitude is so calculated they have made strict rules in their brain about whom to help reagarding luggage and who not to? This sounds so ridiculous. I mean, I jump out of the car, open the trunk, and if a guy wants me to handle the luggage, its usually obvious from body language, and I'm more than willing to load the luggage if that's what the situation appears to call for. Ladies and elderly, I usually extend my hand and say "may I?" to help them. Rarely do I have a lady say no to the offering. If it's a child, young person, etc, I dont allow children to load my trunk, period.


And that's my point precisely. Comparing what we do to a transit bus, seriously?

Anyway, this thread is tired. I'm done.


----------



## ajb62787

Most I received for loading and unloading luggage was a $20 Tip.


----------



## prdelnik666

I actually applaud this driver for taking a stand against entitled pax like you. Your demeaning behavior assumes that the driver is your servant without even attempting to load it yourself and thats pretty wrong because 99% of the pax dont tip even for loading extra heavy luggage though they tipped the cabbies at much much higher rates. 
So your attitude started this thing and it would piss me off, too. We are not your servants or private drivers! This is not a limo service!
Here is why i only help people that are elderly or handicaped in some way - if you do get hurt and end up out of work and without pay for even few days - thats a major problem. Even if you work part time for Uber you might end up out of commission from your main gig. So why take a chance? Especially if the pax is a strong guy that would be hell no, load it yourself buddy, Im not risking a twisted nerve or worse. We take enough risks as it is and without worker's comp protection that would be no can't do.



LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


----------



## New Member 0001365427

I don't even help old people with walkers. I got a mouthful from a grumpy British grandpa once for that. Force of habit not helping any of these cheap bastards.


----------



## NASCAR1991

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Dude put your own damn suit case in. This is not uber black..its uber x.
What you think this is a limo service?
Erase this bs


----------



## NASCAR1991

BigSixUber said:


> Always help with luggage to prevent damage/scratches to your car.


Dude..you drive ur car for living.
Its an investment not a treasure.
People will throw up in there..piss on seats and leave gym on the seats. Who cares about ur scraches on ur 2007 corolla


----------



## roadman

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


No help with luggage. Why should we? If I get injured what happens next? I am screwed that's what. You think the company is paying for workman's compensation insurance for us? Well they aren't. We are not employees we are sub contractors we get nothing but time and distance. Will my personal health insurance cover my medical bills if I tell them the truth that I injured my back while working commercially loading a passengers luggage? What if I have lost time?

Sounds like the driver was being very courteous to you even though you were taking forever to load your stuff. I am not sure why the driver even got out of the car in the first place. The trunk is popped open but for some reason you set your suitcase down? I always wonder why pax who pay dirt cheap price for a ride but then for some reason expect a high level of service.

If you take a taxi they will be more then happy to load your luggage and you will notice a line item charge for this on your receipt. If the company decided to charge for loading luggage then I would be more then happy to load it all day long. Why don't you send the company an email requesting this? The company could very easily insert an additional screen before starting the trip to enter the luggage count for all airport pickups and drop offs.


----------



## Shangsta

roadman said:


> Why should we?


To protect my car from damage...

To be honest I dont think there is an official best way to do it. If you want to protect your car, be courteous and do it yourself go for it. If you want the pax to do it on their own do that.

There isn't really a "best practice" like there is for other aspects of driving like handling no shows or drive thrus


----------



## tkuber

Shangsta said:


> To protect my car from damage...
> 
> To be honest I think there is an official car. If you want to protect your car, be courteous and do it yourself go for it. If you want the pax to do it on their own do that.
> 
> There isn't really a "best practice" like there is for other aspects of driving like handling no shows or drive thrus


PAXs routinely overpack their bags, they're heavy, and they drag their bags up over the painted bumper creating scratches. Especially when unloading, they'll just drag the bag out with one hand and let it slide down the bumper. 
It's often hard to beat them to it though. They think you're fishing for a tip and try to avoid the help, oblivious to the damage they're causing.
I'm at the point now where I need to get my rear bumper repainted and will have a clear protective film applied there to prevent future damage.


----------



## poopyhead

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Hell no. Unless its a hot chick.


----------



## poopyhead

roadman said:


> No help with luggage. Why should we? If I get injured what happens next? I am screwed that's what. You think the company is paying for workman's compensation insurance for us? Well they aren't. We are not employees we are sub contractors we get nothing but time and distance. Will my personal health insurance cover my medical bills if I tell them the truth that I injured my back while working commercially loading a passengers luggage? What if I have lost time?
> 
> Sounds like the driver was being very courteous to you even though you were taking forever to load your stuff. I am not sure why the driver even got out of the car in the first place. The trunk is popped open but for some reason you set your suitcase down? I always wonder why pax who pay dirt cheap price for a ride but then for some reason expect a high level of service.
> 
> If you take a taxi they will be more then happy to load your luggage and you will notice a line item charge for this on your receipt. If the company decided to charge for loading luggage then I would be more then happy to load it all day long. Why don't you send the company an email requesting this? The company could very easily insert an additional screen before starting the trip to enter the luggage count for all airport pickups and drop offs.


I was going to say the same thing about injury. What if you hurt your back while loading a stupid pax luggage. And then when they go 2 miles away to a local hotel and don't tip, you gained $4 and a herniated disk.


----------



## Blackout 702

poopyhead said:


> I was going to say the same thing about injury. What if you hurt your back while loading a stupid pax luggage. And then when they go 2 miles away to a local hotel and don't tip, you gained $4 and a herniated disk.


Ok, but full disclosure, $4, a herniated disc, AND a sweet badge. Amiright?


----------



## Shangsta

tkuber said:


> PAXs routinely overpack their bags, they're heavy, and they drag their bags up over the painted bumper creating scratches. Especially when unloading, they'll just drag the bag out with one hand and let it slide down the bumper.
> It's often hard to beat them to it though. They think you're fishing for a tip and try to avoid the help, oblivious to the damage they're causing.
> I'm at the point now where I need to get my rear bumper repainted and will have a clear protective film applied there to prevent future damage.


So true, I insist on doing it. I don't need the tip. My trunk is complex to open. People look for a handle but it has a button. Keeps them from opening it without my permission.


----------



## VioletViolet326

I do it most times to make sure they don't damage my car. I have had some ppl with bags almost bigger than me and I will ask them if they need help and will supervise while they load and unload.


----------



## SmokestaXX

I help to prevent damage to my vehicle.


----------



## SmokestaXX

VioletViolet326 said:


> I do it most times to make sure they don't damage my car. I have had some ppl with bags almost bigger than me and I will ask them if they need help and will supervise while they load and unload.


Exactly!


----------



## Michy713

Esr said:


> Old people and women? What if I just do it only for white people, or only for attractive people?


No. Not the same. Stop.


----------



## Michy713

I get out to open the truck because I don't want fingerprints or scratches on my car. They can put the luggage in themselves unless its an elderly person or I see they are having trouble. I am female and not lifting a mans bag or a grown womans bag just for fun. If I hurt my back, Uber isn't paying my doctor bill.


----------



## Pippo

Being an older driver quite often they insist on loading their luggage which I usually deny as I have an 8 inch subwoofer in the trunk with a guard on it . I don't think uber would replace it if the passenger loaded themselves. I love reading about your monetary tips . Australians would have to be the worst tippers in the word. By the way what are your rates over there $/ mile $/minute


----------



## Rittz19007

BbKtKeanu said:


> Yes I help to make sure it doesn't take them forever, the trunk gets closed properly, and then when they get out o make sure nothing gets forgotten/damaged. And usually people tip or at least get the hell out faster so I can move on to another ride.


Well said


----------



## tohunt4me

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I ALWAYS HELP !
I like to load the luggage. I like to balance the load and ensure it doesn't move. I also unload.
I try to run up to curbs and porches to grab luggage. I can load it quicker.
I can load it safer. Passengers can get in car quicker and I can leave quicker.
In my city I have to double park sometimes. Safer for everyone if I load. No passengers hovering around trunk,absent mindedly stepping into traffic ! No one will ever get a hernia or back injury at my trunk !


----------



## Blackcab

Oscar Levant said:


> I would have canceled. I'm more than willing to help riders with the luggage. I did it as a taxi driver, I see no reason not to as an Uber driver. Yeah, I disagree with Uber when it comes to rates, but that doesn't give me the right to treat customer's like crap.


I load and unload. Get tipped maybe 20% of the time. Just took 2 well off golfers, 30 mile ap run. Clubs luggage. No tip. Wasn't happy but can't bring myself to not get out of the car. Looks pretty tacky when I see someone do it. Valets at hotel I know have commented on it.


----------



## tohunt4me

Blackcab said:


> I load and unload. Get tipped maybe 20% of the time. Just took 2 well off golfers, 30 mile ap run. Clubs luggage. No tip. Wasn't happy but can't bring myself to not get out of the car. Looks pretty tacky when I see someone do it. Valets at hotel I know have commented on it.


Valets usually like to handle luggage.
THEY GET TIPPED !


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Blackcab said:


> Looks pretty tacky when I see someone do it. Valets at hotel I know have commented on it.


Why do you care what a doorman at a hotel thinks about you?

Do what you want, of course, but impressing a valet is hardly a good reason. And if he makes a snide comment, discretely give him the finger and mouth " your mother" at him, let him know he is out of line.


----------



## tohunt4me

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why do you care what a doorman at a hotel thinks about you?
> 
> Do what you want, of course, but impressing a valet is hardly a good reason. And if he makes a snide comment, discretely give him the finger and mouth " your mother" at him, let him know he is out of line.


The valet job pays 5 times what Uber pays !
No risk of accidents.
No traffic cams !
No vehicle wear & tear !
Give ME the Valet job over Uber !
You get shot at Valet job,hotel is paying your hospital bills !


----------



## I_Like_Spam

tohunt4me said:


> The valet job pays 5 times what Uber pays !
> No risk of accidents.
> No traffic cams !
> No vehicle wear & tear !
> Give ME the Valet job over Uber !
> You get shot at Valet job,hotel is paying your hospital bills !


That's all true enough, but being a valet still doesn't entitle you to sass or disrespect anyone.


----------



## Blackcab

tohunt4me said:


> Valets usually like to handle luggage.
> THEY GET TIPPED !


They do but most of the taxis and limo drivers get out of the car


----------



## Blackcab

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why do you care what a doorman at a hotel thinks about you?
> 
> Do what you want, of course, but impressing a valet is hardly a good reason. And if he makes a snide comment, discretely give him the finger and mouth " your mother" at him, let him know he is out of line.


I'm also a livery driver. Don't want to get on they're bad side, believe me.


----------



## Blackcab

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why do you care what a doorman at a hotel thinks about you?
> 
> Do what you want, of course, but impressing a valet is hardly a good reason. And if he makes a snide comment, discretely give him the finger and mouth " your mother" at him, let him know he is out of line.


No snide comment. He said: some of those uber drivers don't even get out of there car: I said that's because they know there not going to be tipped. And not getting out of your car guarantees it no tip. Not judging, can understand the frustration but you might get one by getting out of the car.


----------



## darkshy77

I auto pop the trunk. Start getting out it you go the hint cool. If not I will help. A lot of junk jump out and load it.


----------



## Blackcab

tohunt4me said:


> The valet job pays 5 times what Uber pays !
> No risk of accidents.
> No traffic cams !
> No vehicle wear & tear !
> Give ME the Valet job over Uber !
> You get shot at Valet job,hotel is paying your hospital bills !


I agree, awesome job. But you wouldn't believe how many people stiff them. I see it with my own eyes. Especially after they load. Like the guest knows they can make a clean getaway after they jump in the car


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Blackcab said:


> I'm also a livery driver. Don't want to get on they're bad side, believe me.


What the heck would an uberx driver care about getting on some doorman's bad side?

Uberx is ride sharing, not a cab or limo at all.

It isn't like he is able to funnel trips your way for a few bucks.


----------



## Blackcab

I_Like_Spam said:


> What the heck would an uberx driver care about getting on some doorman's bad side?
> 
> Uberx is ride sharing, not a cab or limo at all.
> 
> It isn't like he is able to funnel trips your way for a few bucks.


Not necessarily an uber x driver, but I have seen a cpl kicked off property for lurking. I drive uber and private car.


----------



## Blackcab

I_Like_Spam said:


> What the heck would an uberx driver care about getting on some doorman's bad side?
> 
> Uberx is ride sharing, not a cab or limo at all.
> 
> It isn't like he is able to funnel trips your way for a few bucks.


Not sure what area your in but I'm not talking about Ramada or holiday Inn. You do whatever they tell you to do. If you don't pick up there very often than no worries.


----------



## FITS

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Let me guess, you also expect the flight attendant to put your carry-on bag into the overhead bin or stove it under the seat for you?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Blackcab said:


> Not sure what area your in but I'm not talking about Ramada or holiday Inn. You do whatever they tell you to do. If you don't pick up there very often than no worries.


Needless to say, I can agree there is little sense in causing trouble for a doorman or anyone else for no reason.

But, on the other hand, if you hear the gentleman is talking about you, and suggesting to customers that they shouldn't tip Uber drivers because they don't help with luggage, giving the man "the bird" seems to be more than appropriate response.


----------



## everythingsuber

It's disturbing that that is even a question.


----------



## tohunt4me

I_Like_Spam said:


> What the heck would an uberx driver care about getting on some doorman's bad side?
> 
> Uberx is ride sharing, not a cab or limo at all.
> 
> It isn't like he is able to funnel trips your way for a few bucks.


They can bad mouth uber and drivers.
At some hotels they outright lie.
Had some guests tell me that the door man told a group of riders uber wasn't available.
They can make things difficult if they are inspired.
At a 5 star hotel,can't blame them for being angry at drivers who are lazy or disrespectful to their guests.


----------



## Blackcab

I_Like_Spam said:


> Needless to say, I can agree there is little sense in causing trouble for a doorman or anyone else for no reason.
> 
> But, on the other hand, if you hear the gentleman is talking about you, and suggesting to customers that they shouldn't tip Uber drivers because they don't help with luggage, giving the man "the bird" seems to be more than appropriate response.


Who said that. He never said don't tip the uber driver. A lot of the time the Valet doesn't get a tip . Times have changed. Lot of corporate types won't tip. Like I said at a resort most drivers get out of the car, open a door while the Valet loads. That's how it works. You obviously don't have to. Your an independent contractor. But common sense might tell you I might get a tip, probably not from personal experience. Bu


----------



## Blackcab

darkshy77 said:


> I auto pop the trunk. Start getting out it you go the hint cool. If not I will help. A lot of junk jump out and load it.


That's all I do, unless running black.


----------



## El Janitor

I've taken many a person to the airport since I bought my car. Now I've been a car enthusiast ( car geek) since before I could drive a car, and I do like the way my car looks, and I like keeping it looking nice. So anyways I was taking someone to the airport and they grabbed their luggage which was obviously too heavy for them to lift and dragged it along my bumper cover a few times before they wrangled it into the trunk. So the result was a nice big long scratch on my once nice shiny smooth bumper. This was before I drove for Uber it wasn't a customer.

I've had a customer or two say" Could you put my luggage in the trunk, I don't want to accidentally scratch the back of your car." Yes I prefer to load the luggage in the trunk, and take it out at the airport too. When I drove for not Uber I remember the scratches on the inside of the bus. On the back of the vans, on the bumpers of the cars. People don't usually care about someone else's property. Travelers are sometimes in a hurry and clumsy.

If you don't care about people damaging the paint on your car let them load their own luggage. It's not their car so they don't usually care too much if they scratch or dent your car up.


----------



## Blackcab

tohunt4me said:


> They can bad mouth uber and drivers.
> At some hotels they outright lie.
> Had some guests tell me that the door man told a group of riders uber wasn't available.
> They can make things difficult if they are inspired.
> At a 5 star hotel,can't blame them for being angry at drivers who are lazy or disrespectful to their guests.


They don't really like uber. Cut into there kickbacks big time. And a 2006 Hyundai stands out at 5 star resort


----------



## Esr

Michy713 said:


> No. Not the same. Stop.


What's not the same? It's flat out discrimination.


----------



## Blackcab

Shangsta said:


> To protect my car from damage...
> 
> To be honest I dont think there is an official best way to do it. If you want to protect your car, be courteous and do it yourself go for it. If you want the pax to do it on their own do that.
> 
> There isn't really a "best practice" like there is for other aspects of driving like handling no shows or drive thrus


I agree, but think the driver's who don't get out are burned-out with uber and almost done. Hanging on by a thread. Don't really blame them, just another airport run with no tip, is there thinking.


----------



## NachonCheeze

hmmm...the flight attendants wont help with bags but the fUber driver should.


----------



## RHutch187

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


If it's at the airport and there not walking up to me the moment I pull up I always pop the trunk, get out and open the back passenger door and stand by the back of he trunk unless it's freezing out then I'll go back in the car.


----------



## DriverX

SERVANTS LOL


----------



## Grahamcracker

As a driver, I help but I don't want to be expected to do it.

If the rider demands or expects me to handle their luggage, that's the moment they can find another ride.

I have to feel like I'm helping out of the kindness of my heart the whole time.

Don't confuse kindness for weakness


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow

First of all, let me explain that I drive a cab in a "most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the county." And I think what you're describing is a wide-spread epidemic here in this town. Without knowing exactly where you were staying, a cab ride to the airport would have cost you $15 to $20. That's not even one hand of blackjack at the Bellagio on a Saturday night. I would have greeted you with a smile, and happily loaded your luggage, with no questions asked. If you tip me or not...its not the end of the World for me. 95% of my passengers tip. At the airport, I would have unloaded your luggage and wished you safe travels. We even would have checked the backseat to make sure you didn't lose anything. You would have received a safe ride in a clean, smoke-free cab...and you might have even said "you're the best cab driver I ever had!" That is what being a professional is about: taking pride in what you do...whatever you do.

Most rideshare drivers in Vegas are part-timers and have no customer service experience. What does it accomplish to stand at the trunk and argue about who is going to load the luggage??? It's true that a minimum fare ride to the airport nets $3.75 to the driver, but if you're not happy with the pay then maybe you shouldn't have applied for the job.

And thanks for not posting this in the Vegas sub forum...they wouldn't have discussed the issue, they would have just called you a disgruntled cab driver or Uber employee^^


----------



## Blackcab

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> First of all, let me explain that I drive a cab in a "most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the county." And I think what you're describing is a wide-spread epidemic here in this town. Without knowing exactly where you were staying, a cab ride to the airport would have cost you $15 to $20. That's not even one hand of blackjack at the Bellagio on a Saturday night. I would have greeted you with a smile, and happily loaded your luggage, with no questions asked. If you tip me or not...its not the end of the World for me. 95% of my passengers tip. At the airport, I would have unloaded your luggage and wished you safe travels. We even would have checked the backseat to make sure you didn't lose anything. You would have received a safe ride in a clean, smoke-free cab...and you might have even said "you're the best cab driver I ever had!" That is what being a professional is about: taking pride in what you do...whatever you do.
> 
> Most rideshare drivers in Vegas are part-timers and have no customer service experience. What does it accomplish to stand at the trunk and argue about who is going to load the luggage??? It's true that a minimum fare ride to the airport nets $3.75 to the driver, but if you're not happy with the pay then maybe you shouldn't have applied for the job.
> 
> And thanks for not posting this in the Vegas sub forum...they wouldn't have discussed the issue, they would have just called you a disgruntled cab driver or Uber employee^^


For every one of you there are 10 bad cab drivers who will gladly take you on the scenic route. Give you the scariest ride of your life in a filthy cab. That is one of the biggest reasons rideshare has taken over. The taxi industry was ripe for the pickings.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

yojimboguy said:


> I don't understand why the driver even got out of the car. He shouldn't have been standing near your bag, hence causing an embarrassing situation. If he stayed in the drivers seat it would have been clear he wasn't your personal stoop laborer without a word being said.


I'm going to start standing by the luggage and say "Make sure not to scratch my car when you load it, please!"

Polite and gets the point across, right?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Geno71 said:


> How the f* would a driver know if he was gonna tip or not? .


95% don't NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO so it's a pretty good bet.


----------



## JoeJoseph

Only for Juno I help, for Uber hell no. Lyft maybe if I am in the mood.


----------



## Hogg

We get paid less than the IRS says it costs to operate a car. Its a discount ride sharing service, not a professional transportation company. I'm not touching any bags. In almost 5000 trips the only time I've gotten out of the car with a pax present was to fold and stow his wheelchair for him.


----------



## charmer37

SmokestaXX said:


> I help to prevent damage to my vehicle.


 I agree, If my car gets body damage who's gonna pay for it?


----------



## charmer37

JoeJoseph said:


> Only for Juno I help, for Uber hell no. Lyft maybe if I am in the mood.


LOL..I agree.


----------



## terrifiedanimal

Blackcab said:


> For every one of you there are 10 bad cab drivers who will gladly take you on the scenic route. Give you the scariest ride of your life in a filthy cab. That is one of the biggest reasons rideshare has taken over.  The taxi industry was ripe for the pickings.


Amen to that, bruther! Most of the cabs I've ever had the misfortune to enter were nasty and most of the drivers I've ever encountered were as creepy as they come. A cabbie preaching about professionalism and customer service is a real hoot to me.


----------



## Jurisinceptor

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I ALWAYS go out of my way to open doors, lift luggage, make 7-11 stops, give candy, entertaining conversation, information, help, etc. I keep my car spotless and the leather seats conditioned. I don't do ANY of this because I'm a nice person, I do it so the customer will feel I've gone above and beyond in order to get them to give me TIPS!!!!! I WORK for tips!!!! The money I get from Uber is just my base and isn't enough.


----------



## justbecause

I don't get many airport calls in my city but the few I did get, I just got out and made sure there was room in the trunk. I'm a flight attendant and I don't lift luggage because the company won't pay if I'm injured from someone's bag, so I don't lift with rideshare for the same reason. "You pack it you stack it." I've not had anyone be snotty about it though. Now with that same breath van drivers are always lifting my heavy bags on my layovers and the crew always tips, it's expected that they lift our bags and that we tip them to and from the hotel. I think it's a personal preference per driver with ride share and shouldn't be auto expected. I probably would've rated you down for expecting me to put your bag in the trunk. I've tipped drivers that didn't put my luggage in because we still had great convo and their cars were immaculate and the music was great.


----------



## The bucks county guy

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


That's guaranteed a tip and a 5 star rating. NOT!!!


----------



## The bucks county guy

The bucks county guy said:


> That's guaranteed a tip and a 5 star rating. NOT!!!


Why even drive for Uber with that mentality. I open doors for pax when I can. Pure laziness.


----------



## anteetr

I load. I don't want careless pax breaking my car and I like tips. You don't always get them, but you certainly won't if they load. You've given them a good excuse not to.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

The bucks county guy said:


> Why even drive for Uber with that mentality. I open doors for pax when I can. Pure laziness.


People drive for Uber, because they like to drive. They may or may not like playing "butler" or "cab/limo driver".

If their lifelong dream wasn't being a taxi driver, they aren't going to get any fulfillment out of pretending to be one and start handling people's luggage.


----------



## dnlbaboof

bc of ratings concerns we do it.....so sick of ratings fear


----------



## python134r

Varies with pax, cant be a total arse all the time


----------



## Wardell Curry

I usually pack all luggage into my trunk. Do not trust people to put their own suitcases in your trunk. Especially women. Half of these people overload the luggage and can't even lift it to put it in the trunk. Then the suitcase ends up scratching your bumper as they struggle to load it. Protect your bumper at all costs. That is what I do now. Do not worry about tipping. They probably wouldn't have tipped if it was an airport trip with no luggage either. Protect your car at all costs. And ding them a star if you have to for not tipping after the fact.


----------



## pcDragon

I always help, unless it's just a carry on. I was told by my Lyft contact that "We only drive" that's it. I think that is a questionable attitude in the service business.


----------



## fuberluber

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Why didn't you put your own luggage in trunk? Was it too heavy or too much for you to do?


----------



## Chicago88

Driving for Uber is an EXTREMELY low paying job so I understand the frustration some drivers have towards pax with expectations...not to mention most drivers already know a tip is next to impossible anyway. The thing to do is stop driving...its a terrible job anyway. If you need the money stay driving (its terrible money)...but drivers have to know just why it is they are driving, some people like this job (not me - haven't driven in over 6 months). I can't wait to hear all the drivers chiming in about how they get a tip 80-90% of the time.


----------



## JMW1072

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Normally no. Most people I take have a small carry on to Newark. Yesterday, however, I was dropping off at Terminal 4 JFK and I did because I wanted the passengers to safely get into the terminal & I wanted to get out of the way of the SWAT team and 100s of cops at the arrivals area.


----------



## UberPyro

Sometimes I do. Sometimes I don't. The main reason why I do not sometimes, is that I've had major back trauma and lifting heavy luggage causes extreme pain in my circumstances. If it's small baggage and few riders I generally have them put their luggage in the back seat provided it will fit comfortably with the amount of people. I understand others comments about protecting their vehicle from damage. However if they do damage your vehicle you can always charge them for any repairs needed


----------



## tone17

UberPyro said:


> Sometimes I do. Sometimes I don't. The main reason why I do not sometimes, is that I've had major back trauma and lifting heavy luggage causes extreme pain in my circumstances. If it's small baggage and few riders I generally have them put their luggage in the back seat provided it will fit comfortably with the amount of people. I understand others comments about protecting their vehicle from damage. However if they do damage your vehicle you can always charge them for any repairs needed


How do you charge them for damage? I thought Uber did not force damage charges anymore.


----------



## Rustbuster

The question is why won't a grown man lift his own 'carry on' and put it in the trunk.


----------



## drivininsac

I don't touch pax or pax belongings. 

The ONLY exception might be if they are obviously physically disabled and would obviously have a difficult time loading their luggage into the car.

I don't want a damage report against me because I touched their belongings.


----------



## cferrel

When I wanted to drive down town a lot, I would uber on the way since the airport was 20 miles down the road thus load up the car for them.
Its not that hard to put bags in the back and it might get a few bucks which would pay for cafe drinks at my favorite cafe.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

drivininsac said:


> I don't want a damage report against me because I touched their belongings.


Good point here. And considering the fact that Partners really have little cachet with Uber staff or Uber policy if they actually didn't cause damage, this seems to be a prudent course of action.


----------



## UberAnt39

I always get out of the car if I see them coming with luggage. Half these ass-wipes will happily throw (never place carefully) their wheelybag onto my back seat, which I don't want. With the trunk open, sometimes they put it in, sometimes I do it, I don't care either way, I just want to get going, get them out of there and on to the next one.


----------



## dnlbaboof

come to think of it its better to just open the trunk esp for men because what if you damage their bag


----------



## Go4

I would rather help them get their bags in the cargo area, than to have them toss their bags on my leather seats.


----------



## UberPyro

tone17 said:


> How do you charge them for damage? I thought Uber did not force damage charges anymore.


In the help options on the fare it has an option that says pax damaged vehicle. Have to upload pics and damage estimate as proof but uber /should/ charge them/ reimburse you. But pax has to be the one to cause damage. If you hit something with pax in the vehicle that does not count


----------



## evad77

if i see they have luggage i always get out of the car to help,most times they do it themselves but the females appreciate it when you help them


----------



## tone17

UberPyro said:


> In the help options on the fare it has an option that says pax damaged vehicle. Have to upload pics and damage estimate as proof but uber /should/ charge them/ reimburse you. But pax has to be the one to cause damage. If you hit something with pax in the vehicle that does not count


Sorry last I heard Uber did not make Pax pay for damage.


----------



## LadyDi

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I help with luggage, no matter where the person is going with it, because as many have said here, I am protecting my vehicle from any damages anywhere on it. Also, I need to see what's going in my trunk and I feel safer just seeing it placed in there. I may not know the contents of the items going in my trunk but it just makes me feel a little better should anything happen.

You are good as if someone disrespected me with those lines, I would have left him standing there and walked off to get another driver. Definitely would have not rated him above 4 and no tip whatsoever.

My suggestion, next time, walk up to the window (if the driver is not out) and ask can you place items in the trunk. S/he might be more inclined to assist you. I like when passengers do this EVEN THOUGH I can see it is luggage and requires the trunk. Good communication is everything. Ask, be respectful and treat driver's as humans FIRST!!


----------



## LadyDi

BbKtKeanu said:


> Yes I help to make sure it doesn't take them forever, the trunk gets closed properly, and then when they get out o make sure nothing gets forgotten/damaged. And usually people tip or at least get the hell out faster so I can move on to another ride.


Yes to this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

justbecause said:


> I don't get many airport calls in my city but the few I did get, I just got out and made sure there was room in the trunk. I'm a flight attendant and I don't lift luggage because the company won't pay if I'm injured from someone's bag, so I don't lift with rideshare for the same reason. "You pack it you stack it." I've not had anyone be snotty about it though. Now with that same breath van drivers are always lifting my heavy bags on my layovers and the crew always tips, it's expected that they lift our bags and that we tip them to and from the hotel. I think it's a personal preference per driver with ride share and shouldn't be auto expected. I probably would've rated you down for expecting me to put your bag in the trunk. I've tipped drivers that didn't put my luggage in because we still had great convo and their cars were immaculate and the music was great.


That's funny because no offense but I haven't driven one flight attendant who's tipped.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberPyro said:


> In the help options on the fare it has an option that says pax damaged vehicle. Have to upload pics and damage estimate as proof but uber /should/ charge them/ reimburse you. But pax has to be the one to cause damage. If you hit something with pax in the vehicle that does not count


Many posts here that have said if the pax denies they caused the damage uber refuses to do anything.


----------



## justbecause

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's funny because no offense but I haven't driven one flight attendant who's tipped.


I'm not surprised lol I probably only tip because I drive as well. After a 4 day trip and tipping at least $8 to hotel can drivers, you're kind of over it.


----------



## Uruber

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


We do not have the obligation to help the client with the luggage, so yes this driver was right, even tho he needs to work in the way he said it,if I don't want to help someone I normally said to people that I am not allowed because if the handle or something inside the luggage brakes i could be held responsible, because people will try it no doubt. But most of the times I do help them because most of the times people will scratch the paint of my Prius bumper.That is why 2 weeks ago I was with a crazy pain in my back, I had 2 young girls in a hostel in Hollywood, both of them with a huge luggage each that they could not possible lift, I barely could actually, so I did put them in and then out in the airport and I spend a week in pain, Uber wont pay you for Doctor's bill or missing days if you don't drive, so be smart about it


----------



## Lwill21

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


No, you thought you were with limo driver or cab driver.
This is Uber and the expectations of the rider is becoming more and more demanding. Plus, I guess you did not even tip the driver. !! People know how to tip the cab driver who charges them high fares , the waiter at the diner, the barber who cuts your hair, but not the Uber driver , who is providing a personal service, just like the waiter, barber or cabby.


----------



## Shangsta

dnlbaboof said:


> bc of ratings concerns we do it.....so sick of ratings fear


As long as you have been driving you shouldn't have rating fear. Your rating probably doesn't move much anymore.

There is rating obsession. For drivers who are so scared to get a 4 but IMO it's pathetic to do that.


----------



## OptOutside

No luggage aloud in my vehicle. I tell them get another car if they going to the airport. Pickups aren't an issue, I just stay far away from LAX. 
My car, my rules.


----------



## hotlanta

Help with luggage every time unless you have a disability that gets in the way.

The worst that will happen is your car will be in better shape and you are no worse off financially. The best that will happen is you will be now have a ride with a customer in which they are now recognizing you're providing a higher level of service, and they're more likely to tip as a result.

Not helping with the luggage costs you income. Up to you, though.


----------



## ikabod

I help with the pax load and unloading of their bags. I find it helpful to do a pre-security luggage check.


----------



## RedANT

Personally speaking, I don't have a problem trying to help someone with their bags, but such is more a matter of providing exceptional service rather than expected labor. That said, if someone demands that this 90 lb old great grandmother get out of my car, hobble to the trunk (I'm disabled and walk with a cane) then pick up their 50 lb bag because they're too lazy or feel entitled, I reserve the right to cancel on em' and drive away.


----------



## touberornottouber

It goes both ways. I had a pax with a 150 pound suitcase. It would not fit in my trunk. I ended up having to cram it in the back seat. I had bruises on my arms and cuts on my wrist from it for a week. No tip.

The pax was a single female college student who was also crying (probably because she was forced to leave the college?) so I did what I could to help but next time if something does not fit in my trunk or it is 100+ pounds then I am going to either cancel or make the customer help me or do it themselves.


----------



## Cocobird

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


If that's the way he does business, that's the way he does business. I probably would give him a low rating and not tip him that's for sure.


----------



## Raffi

I missed a few job request while I was helping out with the luggage. I help with the luggage at hotel lobby because the hotel porter just simply wont lift up the luggage, but they drag it over the bumper. that really is irritating.


----------



## PepeLePiu

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


Not helping with the luggage is a double edge sword, they can scratch your bumper really easy and that will not sit well with me. Riders that do get the help they need are more prone to give you a high rating and a tip. I get on tips on roughly 40% of my rides, that get lower if I'm around campus.


----------



## ato72543

unPat said:


> If it's a women I always help without expecting tips. But if it's a dude I pop up the trunk and wait for them to do it .


Exactly since my mother raised me right! When I help women with their luggage they say oh you don't have to do that, I say yes I do. If my mother knew I was NOT helping you (a woman) with her luggage she would find me and kill me! Yes guys on the other hand its like put your own shit in and lets go!


----------



## Jurisinceptor

Jurisinceptor said:


> I ALWAYS go out of my way to open doors, lift luggage, make 7-11 stops, give candy, entertaining conversation, information, help, etc. I keep my car spotless and the leather seats conditioned. I don't do ANY of this because I'm a nice person, I do it so the customer will feel I've gone above and beyond in order to get them to give me TIPS!!!!! I WORK for tips!!!! The money I get from Uber is just my base and isn't enough.


I also notice the following: 1. Riders who attempt to load their own luggage don't tip; 2. The few times that pax have been trying to put their luggage in while I'm lifting the hatch don't give a sh&@ about scratching up the deck if my car; 3. Most riders think the star rating is a replacement for tipping, and; 4. Most pax suck and don't tip but I'm still SUPER nice. I'm a GREAT actor.


----------



## luvgurl22

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


It really gets on my nerves when passengers expect you to carry their luggage for such a cheap service,probably won't even tip at the end of the day.We are not your "luggage carriers".If I mess up my back you won't cover my medical bills nor does Uber provide health insurance.Carry your own damn bag!!! Unless you are elderly or disabled,no way!!! Order an Uber black or taxi if you want to feel "special" next time.Rubbish...


----------



## corniilius

My clients usually have their luggage in the trunk before I get to the back of the vehicle. I always make it a point to at least attemp to help them, so they know I don't expect them to do it.


----------



## Danny3xd

"Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back."

If you stood there waiting for a man to come around to the back of the car after placing at your feet, lift it and place in the trunk, I am embarrassed for you.

Once had a woman demand I close her window. She was sitting in the car with her arm on the button. I was new and complied but man am I POed now.

I always help with luggage.


----------



## Blackcar37

JimKE said:


> You have two issues there.
> 
> One is his unwillingness to put the luggage in his car. But if he's too lazy -- too good, not man enough, whatever -- to load my luggage, I will.
> _
> (My personal approach is I do load all baggage -- mostly because I don't want my nice car damaged, but also because it's my car and I know best how to fit stuff into my car. And I sometimes do XL pickups at our cruise port where people have serious luggage.) _
> 
> The second is his attitude. Personally, I always tip anyone who provides a service -- but attitude auto-cancels tip. So my starting point would be no tip for Mr. Vegas.
> 
> I personally would not downgrade my rating because the guy didn't put my bag in his trunk. But I would ding him 2 stars, maybe 3, for the attitude. I probably would have 3-starred him...provided my impression of his performance matched yours.
> 
> I would not report him to Uber unless he was a total ass or did something really inappropriate. Jerks have a way of sorting themselves out of the mix -- he won't be around long.


On avg you must get good tips there no? I always tip when I'm there


----------



## Alotofdriving

roadman said:


> No help with luggage. Why should we? If I get injured what happens next? I am screwed that's what. You think the company is paying for workman's compensation insurance for us? Well they aren't. We are not employees we are sub contractors we get nothing but time and distance. Will my personal health insurance cover my medical bills if I tell them the truth that I injured my back while working commercially loading a passengers luggage? What if I have lost time?
> 
> Sounds like the driver was being very courteous to you even though you were taking forever to load your stuff. I am not sure why the driver even got out of the car in the first place. The trunk is popped open but for some reason you set your suitcase down? I always wonder why pax who pay dirt cheap price for a ride but then for some reason expect a high level of service.
> 
> If you take a taxi they will be more then happy to load your luggage and you will notice a line item charge for this on your receipt. If the company decided to charge for loading luggage then I would be more then happy to load it all day long. Why don't you send the company an email requesting this? The company could very easily insert an additional screen before starting the trip to enter the luggage count for all airport pickups and drop offs.


I used to drive a taxi and can say that I've never seen the line charge for the driver loading a passenger's bags. I've also rode in taxis in other cities and have never seen it as a passenger either.

Since I started driving for Uber, I only help people load their bags to speed up the process of getting them in to or out of my car. The key word of course is help. I'm not going to throw my back out because somebody else expects me to lift a bag that they can't life themselves. The little old ladies that many say they'll load the bags for are often the worst when it comes to extremely heavy bags.


----------



## Tedgey

PepeLePiu said:


> I get on tips on roughly 40% of my rides


lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Hey, I'm getting paid to load them!! I start the ride before I open trunk and hop out, I don't end the trip till after I unload the luggage so I am probably getting an extra minute which is like 22 cents after uber cut on select. I am BALLING with my extra funds. Seriously though, it's good to get out of the car for a sec, it starts the ride off nicely, it keeps them from messing up the car and it might actually give me a shot at getting one of those crazy tips! It doesn't make me feel any diminished being in servitude to another person, it's the job. During the day people listen to me, in the evening or weekend it's my turn to listen. I'm a lead, follow or get out of the way kind of person.


----------



## Danny3xd

Very cool, DD. Really well thought out, expressed and great points. There is no down side to helping in that perspective.

I respect your Authoritah!


----------



## Mikedamirault

I have to help wether or not I want, very few seem to understand my car, so the pax just stands around or asks me to pop the trunk

Went for a pickup at the airport once and was waiting for the pax, all of a sudden I hear a big bang and a man yell "Pop the Trunk!!!", get out and walk back and he asks "what? I just asked for you to pop the trunk", I said "yeah, that's what I'm about to do"

Very few people know that there's no driver side trunk button or on FOB trunk button on a Prius, you have to press the button hidden in the trunk/hatchback handle, luckily most times I spot the pax before they go back there, so I have the trunk open for them by the time they get ready


----------



## Danny3xd

Never thought of that, Mike. TY for the heads up. (I also have a prius. the ultimate small delivery/uber/car, snork)

Had a woman yesterday. App had me way away from her on a busy city street. She took her heavy rolling suitcase and ran across & down the street to me. I couldn't open my door due to traffic but she opened the hatch/trunk before I could help her. Like Mike said, the latch button is not obvious.

Just a hardy human and unafraid of work. Got the hatch open with out assistance. She was a great and courteous person and passenger.

Then when we got there, she was out and unloading her bag before I even got my feet out. (traffic again)


----------



## Mikedamirault

Danny3xd said:


> Never thought of that, Mike. TY for the heads up. (I also have a prius. the ultimate small delivery/uber/car, snork)
> 
> Had a woman yesterday. App had me way away from her on a busy city street. She took her heavy rolling suitcase and ran across & down the street to me. I couldn't open my door due to traffic but she opened the hatch/trunk before I could help her. Like Mike said, the latch button is not obvious.
> 
> Just a hardy human and unafraid of work. Got the hatch open with out assistance. She was a great and courteous person and passenger.
> 
> Then when we got there, she was out and unloading her bag before I even got my feet out. (traffic again)


Yeah, it's hit or miss, I've had some pax already have it open before I could step out to help, had others that felt all over and still couldn't find it


----------



## UberLouBucks

So, if you do take out the luggage at the destination, do you end the trip first, or wait until the luggage is out and you've said "thanks and goodbye" ? I always wait, then if there's a tip = 5 stars, if no tip =/< 4 stars.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberLouBucks said:


> So, if you do take out the luggage at the destination, do you end the trip first, or wait until the luggage is out and you've said "thanks and goodbye" ? I always wait, then if there's a tip = 5 stars, if no tip =/< 4 stars.


I end it after they are done and away from the vehicle. You are generous. I will admit to having my moods but it's kind of a random 1-4 stars for no tip depending on how the urge strikes me at that moment.


----------



## Tedgey

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hey, I'm getting paid to load them!! I start the ride before I open trunk and hop out, I don't end the trip till after I unload the luggage so I am probably getting an extra minute which is like 22 cents after uber cut on select. I am BALLING with my extra funds. Seriously though, it's good to get out of the car for a sec, it starts the ride off nicely, it keeps them from messing up the car and it might actually give me a shot at getting one of those crazy tips! It doesn't make me feel any diminished being in servitude to another person, it's the job. During the day people listen to me, in the evening or weekend it's my turn to listen. I'm a lead, follow or get out of the way kind of person.


This is a good way to look at it.

I usually pop the trunk and get out but the pax is often times already in the process which is fine too. My presence there keeps them moving and especially at the airport you don't want to waste a lot of time at the terminals. One thing I always do is close the trunk. I've grown very tired of hearing pax slam my trunk while I'm sitting in the drivers seat being lazy


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Tedgey said:


> This is a good way to look at it.
> 
> I usually pop the trunk and get out but the pax is often times already in the process which is fine too. My presence there keeps them moving and especially at the airport you don't want to waste a lot of time at the terminals. One thing I always do is close the trunk. I've grown very tired of hearing pax slam my trunk while I'm sitting in the drivers seat being lazy


I'll bet it always puts you in a fowl mood when they slam the trunk!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'll bet it always puts you in a fowl mood when they slam the trunk!


"Fowl mood"? You mean you feel like laying an egg after someone does that?


----------



## Tedgey

The indignities the indignities


----------



## Jon H. SFBay

I used to help with bags but now unless the pax ask I just pop the trunk. 

It's hard to be service orientated when the companies continue to lower the rates.


----------



## Woodbury77

I always help with the luggage, always. It just seems right and it protects my car. I've loaded a family of four, an entire bands gear from a club. I've been tipped at on these runs maybe 2 out of 20 times. I still smile but inside it pisses me off.


----------



## Danny3xd

That's 10%, Woodbury. Purty good considering the mind set and ya must be doing good by your passengers.

I do far worse on Uber. Even on Lyft, that makes it easy, I am a little over 9%.

And I agree, really does just feel right. As opposed to the "work fascinates me. I can watch it all day" crowd. LoL


----------



## uber strike

Uber is not a service. No tipping. Just get pax home safe. 
If pax want service they can request Lyft like everybody else that desires a welcoming friendly ride.


----------



## Fishchris

As a matter of fact, im sitting here at Sac international as i type this, and i just remembered, i have a couple bags of groceries in tbe trunk including 18 eggs....
Hell yes im going to load their luggage for them !  Lol


----------



## Danny3xd

Fishchris said:


> As a matter of fact, im sitting here at Sac international as i type this, and i just remembered, i have a couple bags of groceries in tbe trunk including 18 eggs....
> Hell yes im going to load their luggage for them !  Lol


LoL, Chris


----------



## Mikedamirault

UberLouBucks said:


> So, if you do take out the luggage at the destination, do you end the trip first, or wait until the luggage is out and you've said "thanks and goodbye" ? I always wait, then if there's a tip = 5 stars, if no tip =/< 4 stars.


I always wait (for a few reasons), they are still my pax until they walk away, and I am still responsible, if I'm helping pax with luggage, I'm still offering a service, the trip isn't over until the job is done

Also, it gives time for the pax to leave, as soon as you slide to end trip, the rating comes up, its human nature to be self conscious, and your pax, if they see the rating screen, are going to want to see their rating before leaving, by keeping the meter running, they are no longer nearby to see the one star rating you're giving them (if they deserve it of course)


----------



## UberPyro

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many posts here that have said if the pax denies they caused the damage uber refuses to do anything.


As long as you have photo evidence they should follow through. (I'd hope. No personal experience with the situation) I have had pax dispute surge pricing and I was able to prove them wrong with pics and pax was actually charged more than the initial amount



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many posts here that have said if the pax denies they caused the damage uber refuses to do anything.


As long as you have photo evidence they should follow through. (I'd hope. No personal experience with the situation) I have had pax dispute surge pricing and I was able to prove them wrong with pics and pax was actually charged more than the initial amount


----------



## JimKE

Fishchris said:


> As a matter of fact, im sitting here at Sac international as i type this, and i just remembered, i have a couple bags of groceries in tbe trunk including 18 eggs....


Been in there long?

We have a local fast-food chain called Pollo Tropical (Tropical Chicken). Their main staple is grilled chicken abundantly basted with a garlic sauce, and it is actually quite good. We gringos do Pollo about once a week.

Word to the wise, though -- If you go to Pollo...do NOT leave the pollo in your car overnight!


----------



## Mikedamirault

JimKE said:


> Been in there long?
> 
> We have a local fast-food chain called Pollo Tropical (Tropical Chicken). Their main staple is grilled chicken abundantly basted with a garlic sauce, and it is actually quite good. We gringos do Pollo about once a week.
> 
> Word to the wise, though -- If you go to Pollo...do NOT leave the pollo in your car overnight!


Good point, when it comes to meat, poultry, dairy, eggs, etc., it's always a good idea to refrigerate it ASAP for risk of it going bad

I never really understood doing Rideshare mid-errand, always a possibility of something going wrong, the possibility of something getting broken, stolen or something going bad


----------



## DUI

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I totally agree. Uber is a rideshare platform. Check the fares, all they are paying for is sharing a ride. A taxi will charge you 5 dollars before they even take off for you to ride in an older dirtier car. I can take somebody 5 miles in uber and get paid under 5 dollars. 5 miles is nothing when it comes to driving but taxi fair would be at least 10 dollars for same distance. Overall its cheaper to ride in an Uber than it is in a cab. If it wasn't Uber wouldn't exist. I can pop my trunk right from the drivers seat with the car running, so unless you are elderly I'm not lifting a thing. I only get paid to give you a ride. Uber is extra income for me, so I don't care about tips. I do it until I hit the number I want to hit and thats it. Tips are a unnecessary bonus for me. If people are the type to tip, they will tip you just for giving them a ride. People who don't tip, won't tip even if you lift there luggage.


----------



## Seahawk3

DUI said:


> I totally agree. Uber is a rideshare platform. Check the fares, all they are paying for is sharing a ride. A taxi will charge you 5 dollars before they even take off for you to ride in an older dirtier car. I can take somebody 5 miles in uber and get paid under 5 dollars. 5 miles is nothing when it comes to driving but taxi fair would be at least 10 dollars for same distance. Overall its cheaper to ride in an Uber than it is in a cab. If it wasn't Uber wouldn't exist. I can pop my trunk right from the drivers seat with the car running, so unless you are elderly I'm not lifting a thing. I only get paid to give you a ride. Uber is extra income for me, so I don't care about tips. I do it until I hit the number I want to hit and thats it. Tips are a unnecessary bonus for me. If people are the type to tip, they will tip you just for giving them a ride. People who don't tip, won't tip even if you lift there luggage.


That's not true at all I've gotten tips specifically for the fact that I've lifted luggage into the truck besides I really have zero desire for a passenger with a heavy bag denting my bumper scraping the paint.


----------



## Tars Tarkas

LM72 said:


> This morning in a well know ok most known major entertainment and gambling town (lol) in the country. Request ride to airport as a pax. Uber pulls up. Driver pops his trunk. I set my suitcase down right by trunk. He comes back. 'That your suitcase (carryon)?' Yep...i then go to get in car thinking he would put suitcase in his trunk nope he repeats, 'that your suitcase?' i said yep still is. He standing next to the suitcase says to me... 'Its not going to lift itself into the trunk' he says 'im the driver, i only drive the car'. So i got out and put the carry on into the trunk.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do you help with luggage when it's an airport ride?


I don't necessarily understand your story.

Yes, I help with luggage. It's natural to me to help someone who's in my sphere of protection (I guess, or something like that). It's no big deal.

It's never worth worrying about. If I had any dignity, I wouldn't drive Uber in the first place.


----------



## RynoHawk

As a driver, I help with the luggage. As a rider, I accept help if offered but will do it myself if not.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

Pax should never expect the driver to put the luggage in the car because you never know if they have back issues or other issues that prevent them from lifting heavy items .
I am young in my 20’s and when I see someone with bags I immediately run out the car and tell them I got the bags for them . Makes for an easier pick up . I know my car and I known how to arrange the bags properly . Also that plus a good attitude gets me a tip .


----------



## XNDABOX

I do help with bags, but it's like this. If they're not a tipper, they will not tip no matter what. But if they are, good service gets more money out of them. I can't count the number of people who have stated that the tip was for the pleasent ride. That said I don't fool myself, if I receive a tip, it's because they were going to tip anyway unless I am just a asshat


----------

